# Good Cause Letter for study permit



## Kenny_show (Nov 27, 2021)

I write this letter to just a clarification and help to get a letter of a good cause from Home Affairs in order to re-apply from VFS.
When I came to South Africa I applied for a work permit which was granted. And when I got an admission to university I applied for study permit but was rejected then though I applied for an appeal within the 10 working days which has not been out for three years now.
I did the follow-up, and the VFS said they would get back to me when they received feedback from DHA, but from 2018 till now is the same story.
Please Sir/Ma; what's your advice base on what to do and how to get a letter of a good cause.
Thanks


----------



## Kenny_show (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello everyone, 
I went to DHA and I was told that I qualified for Letter of Good Cause so I should make an application for Form 20 asap.
Furthermore, I am qualifying for study permit and critical skills permt.
1. How long does Good Cause Letter take to be approved?
2. Which VFS application form should I fill-out to support an application for Form 20 at DHA; is it VFS study permit application or VFS critical skills permit application?
I look forward for everyone advice very soon.
Thanks


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Kenny_show said:


> Hello everyone,
> I went to DHA and I was told that I qualified for Letter of Good Cause so I should make an application for Form 20 asap.
> Furthermore, I am qualifying for study permit and critical skills permt.
> 1. How long does Good Cause Letter take to be approved?
> ...


The good cause letter is applied for at your regional DHA office. Oce issued you take iyt to VFS and attach to your normal application.


----------

